# Argentinian Primera Division 16-17



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Colon v Lanus

16/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (13) 
Tigre v Gimnasia LP

16/09/2008 21:10 BST
  1.727 3.30 4.50 All Bets (20) 
Banfield v San Lorenzo

16/09/2008 23:20 BST
  2.55 3.20 2.50 All Bets (13) 
Huracan v Newells Old Boys

17/09/2008 01:30 BST
  2.35 3.20 2.75 All Bets (13) 
Estudiantes v San Martin de Tucuman

17/09/2008 19:00 BST
  1.55 3.50 5.75 All Bets (13) 
Godoy Cruz Mza. v Racing Club

17/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.45 3.20 2.625 All Bets (13) 
River Plate v Velez Sarsfield

17/09/2008 21:10 BST
  1.615 3.40 5.25 All Bets (20) 
Rosario Central v Arsenal S.

17/09/2008 21:10 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (13) 
Argentinos Juniors v Boca Juniors

17/09/2008 23:30 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (13) 
Independiente v Gimnasia J

17/09/2008 23:30 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (13)


----------

